# SCSI Platte spiegeln - Adaptec AIC-7899



## HeinerK (16. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe in einem Windows 2000-Server einen SCSI-Controller vom Typ "Adaptec AIC-7899 SCSI BIOS v2.57".

Nun möchte ich zu der eingebauten Platte eine zweite baugleiche dazusetzen und diese permanent spiegeln lassen. Wenn dann die erste Platte ausfällt, soll die neue Platte automatisch das Ruder übernehmen. Ein Alarm wäre schön.

Kann ich das mit obigem Controller realisieren? Ist das schon ein RAID?


Gruß
Heiner


----------



## server (18. September 2006)

Wenn du zwei Platten hast, wo eine auf die andere gespiegelt wird, ist das Raid 1 - mirroring. Ob das mit deiner Karte geht, weiss ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## gorim (19. September 2006)

Es gibt Raid-Controller für SCSI. Allerdings schweineteuer. Du kannst aber auch mit dem Betriebssystem ein Software-Raid aufbauen. Das Spiegeln erledigt dann das Betriebssystem und ist etwas langsamer wie in der Hardware-Variante. Wenn keine großen Datenmengen geschreiben werden müssen ist das aber akzeptabel.

Ach ja, bei Windows (XP, 2000 Workstation) gehts nur mit patchen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## HeinerK (19. September 2006)

Ist ein Windows2000 Server. Kennst du eine gute, im Netz verfügbare Anleitung zum
konfigurieren dieses Software-Raids?


Gruß
HK


----------



## gorim (20. September 2006)

Mit der Serverversion geht es. Eine Anleitung kenne ich nicht, sollte aber zu finden ein. Das Einrichten ist aber mit den Assistenten nicht schwer. Den findet man in der Datenträgerverwaltung (Computerverwaltung). Die Windows-Hilfe ist besser als manche vermuten.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## HeinerK (20. September 2006)

Und bei diesem Softwareraid ist es auch so, dass die zweite Platte übernimmt, wenn die erste abraucht? Ich nehme mal an, dass der Server dann auch irgendwie Alarm gibt, wenn die erste Platte flöten geht, oder?


----------



## gorim (21. September 2006)

Kann ich nicht sagen, glaube aber eher nicht. Man muß da ab und zu schon mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung schauen. Nicht mehr eingebundene Platten markiert Windows. Das wars aber dann. Bei einem Server sollte man die Ereignisanzeige regelmäßig überprüfen auf Fehlereinträge. Dort wird ein Ausfall auch protokolliert.

bis dann
gorim


----------

